

Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Phone release date set – June 25th - luxpir
http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/features.html

======
luxpir
Price: €299

Purchase by invite only after signing up at:
[http://meizu.com/en/ubuntu/index.html](http://meizu.com/en/ubuntu/index.html)
(link currently not active) from tomorrow, June 25th.

I currently use the BQ 'uPhone' and for the price/performance have been
satisfied. Another 4 cores + 4G/LTE would be interesting though.

\--

Source: Newsletter from Canonical received this morning.

